# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Korça

## angeldust

*PAMJE NGA KORCA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografi nga Korca. Nese ju keni ndonje fotografte._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album06*

----------


## angeldust

Fshati Liqenas, Korce.

Ishulli ne Prespe ku gjendet nje kishe mesjetare brenda ne shkemb.

----------


## angeldust

1. Liqeni i Prespes
2. Voskopoje
3. Qender naten

----------


## angeldust

Ahhhhh... ja ca shije taze prej Korce. Rrotull mesnates, 1 Maj 2005  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

Keto me poshte m'i dergoi t'ja postoj nje anetar i forumit me nofken Justin.

Shendellia

----------


## angeldust

Jane te gjitha te bera ne dimrin e kaluar.

----------


## angeldust

1. Kampi i punetoreve

2. Ushtari i panjohur

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Na de na, gerr-verr mbetet o derebarde. 
Angel, me ato fotot e prespes i ke bere parate. Keq me ka erdhur kur vajta ne ishull dhe nuk e pashe kishen nga brenda  :i ngrysur: 

A t'ja nis une nje serenate se nuk po me ze gjumi sonte. Per zogjte e nates  :ngerdheshje:  Korca naten:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Bulevardi i korces,
Ka vajza pa mase;
Dalin e shetisin,
Pa lejen e mamase.

Veshin paloceta,
Hypin bicikleta;
Dhe kur gjejne cuna, 
Adio, tungjatjeta.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## helios

Eh, ç'koinçidencë! Sot e vura re *këtë (klikomë!)* album, dhe u mahnita me cilësinë e disa fotove të autorit Ligor Gërdhe. Me të vërtetë për t'u përmendur.

ps. Shpresoj mos më heqin komentin dhe lidhjen të paktën. Po i shtoj lidhjen për tek fotoja e plotë për të kënaqur sytë e korçarëve (dhe jo vetëm) meqë *çupka* na e katranosi origjinalin.  :sarkastik:

----------


## korcari_usa

ja dhe korca perseri

----------


## korcari_usa

qyteti i serenatave  :i qetë:

----------


## korcari_usa

korca e mar nga mali i moraves naten

----------


## korcare_perjete

Ja dhe dy foto te tjera

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------

